# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Fish oil 1000 as a lucid aid

## austin

Well i started taking Fish body oils 1000 mg softjell tabs about a week ago and noticed some very strange results i have started to have much longer and more vivid dreams which in turn made me become lucid much more often all i know about it is that its supposed to be good for memory which was why i started taking it in the first place the other results were just lucky. I hope this has helped some of you and i would like to know if anyone has experienced any of the same resultes. ::banana::

----------


## Kromoh

Lol I haven't ever thought of such thing  ::D: 

If you consider it through, products that boost your memor yhelp you at one thing: the ability to make subconscious thoughts conscious.. So, it might actually be a great help concerning dream recall and LDing (and yes, lucidity is related to vividness, but it's kinda long to explain here).

So I can pretty much say that having longer and more vivid dreams is definitely a step onto the right direction. Keep posting your results  :tongue2:  I'm interested in this  :wink2:

----------


## james-25:22pm

I take 3, 1000mg fish oil tabs a night, just for the health benefits. 
I havent noticed any major dream improvements...I attribute the improvement to my dream journalling....but I dont want to stop taking it just incase!

----------


## Woozie

I just started taking fish-oil/Omega-3 tabs daily now. Not as much for dreams and dream recall, but the health benefits, like james_jlc. I never eat fish so I take 4 tabs a day to make up for it  ::D: 

Now that I read the label it seems these contain B6, which is good for Dreams, right? 


Anyway, my Dream recall is still kinda shaky. So i'll haveta see if these have any impact on that later on. 


Hopefully they do  :boogie:

----------


## Doubleoqueso

A healthy diet in general leads to good physical and mental health, so it's only natural that dreams would be better. I never had such vivid dreams and such frequency of lucidity before I cleaned up my diet and began exercising. Balanced nutrition and avoiding junk food will make for the best possible dream experiences.

----------


## Cut

This reminded me that I've forgotten about my bottle of Omega 3-6-9 I bought. I just took some and told my mom that you said it'd make your dreams more vivid and longer, and she said that she's noticed a difference too (she's taking them). Soo yeah, we'll see if it works for me tonight.

----------


## iadr

> Well i started taking Fish body oils 1000 mg softjell tabs about a week ago and noticed some very strange results i have started to have much longer and more vivid dreams which in turn made me become lucid much more often all i know about it is that its supposed to be good for memory which was why i started taking it in the first place the other results were just lucky.



Anything that is good for the brain like fish oil is will help improve ones memory, which will also help in remembering ones dreams.

I just finished reading a book called Your Miracle Brain by Jean Carpenter in which Fish Oil was highly recommended for helping to improve the fatty tissue make up in a persons brain.

In addition to recommending Fish Oil, several other supplements such as Vitamin C, Vitamin B, Vitamin E, a good Multivitamin, CoQ10, A-Carnitine, Lipoic Acid, Ginko Biloba, were also recommended, in addition to a whole list of foods, mostly fruits and vegetables such as Prunes, Raisins, Blueberries, Blackberries, Garlic, Kale, Cranberries, Strawberries, and Spinach which are considered the most antioxidant fruits and vegetables for keeping ones brain free of free radicals.

Here's a link to the book. If you want to learn everything you can about what to eat and what supplements to take to keep your brain healthy, read this book. It's excellent!

http://www.amazon.com/Your-Miracle-B...8757246&sr=8-1

----------


## dodobird

An excellent vegetarian alternative to fish oil is flax seed oil.
You can buy a bottle of cold pressed flax seed oil, keep it refrigerated, and eat one spoon everyday for all the fatty acid you need. You can add it to any food, such as salad, it's delicious.
Or you can also buy it in tablets.

----------


## utexas313

ive been taking 2 1000 mg fish oil and 1 1000 mg flax seed oil pill every day for about ten weeks now and have noticed a slight difference in my dream recall but it has improved my waking memory

----------


## Arthurium

I woke up last night and took some fish oil and my multivitamin at 2am. Then I went back it bed at 3 and fell asleep. 

I ended up remembering my dreams and they were long and vivid (and kind of weird). 

I dont usually have very good dream memory, or remember my dreams at all. 

I will try it a few more times and report the results.

----------


## unseen wombat

I haven't tried fish oil, but I did have a tuna sandwich at Subway last night, and my recall was amazing this morning. I think there must be something to this.

----------


## Virismahla

I took 2g fish oil softgels + 5g valerian root extract one night and ended up having a very cool DILD after a few hours of sleep. I'm not really certain which of the two actually contributed to this, though--maybe both. Anyway, I'm also wondering if it's okay to take valerian root extract (to help with falling back asleep) with the Galantamine + Choline combo instead of melatonin. Anyone? =)

----------


## Luminous

Because I've been neglecting my health a bit lately, before bedtime yesterday, I took two fish oil pills (1000mg, 600 of that is Omega-3), 30mg Zinc, and a vitamin B complex, no more than daily dosage. From somewhere around 3-5AM, I had around 4 spontaneous WILDs, which gave me some short, but very vivid lucids. At 5AM, I'd had it with the WILDs (they still scare me a bit), and I was unable to fall back asleep. I don't know if this happened because of the healthy stuff I took before bedtime, but it sure was crazy.

I'm really sleepy right now.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

I'm wondering, how many, how often during the day, or how before bed should these pills be taken?

----------


## unseen wombat

I got some fish oil soft gels and haven't had any luck with them. So far I've only tried taking 2 right before bed. I'll have to try them at different times during the day. I don't know why eating fish gave me good recall, but taking fish oil didn't. I thought it was something else, like B6, but I took a B complex vitamin last night right before bed with like 1000&#37; daily value of B6 and B12 and couldn't even remember one dream.

I'm not sure what's going on.

----------


## austin

i would say about a hour before bed.

----------


## neuf08

Hmmm, I definitely take fish oil daily, but had never though about it correlating with dreaming. It definitely makes complete sense though that it would aid in recall and such, as it is good for the brain in general anyway. I don't think one would notice a difference immediately though, as I think it takes a while to really notice the positive effects of fish oil. Make sure to get a good quality one as well. I like the NeuroDHA, because it has no contaminants, and is a concentrated formula to make sure it is easily absorbed into the system. You don't want to buy a cheap one that either doesn't work, or is full of mercury.

----------


## Isochroma

Works!

Fish oil is the afterburner for Piracetam's jet engine. It's absolutely amazing, at least has been for me.

My piracetam dose is one level tablespoon every three hours, all day. And one more right before bed.

As for the fish oil, 12 grams per day - 6 in the morning and another six right before bed along with the piracetam. Wow! The most stunning, hyperreal, fine-textured dreams - with lots of chicks now - every single night.

Plus since adding the fish oil I've been waking up even clearer, in fact I wake up long before opening my eyes - really totally awake. Strange as it sounds, I haven't really slept since starting the piracetam regimen, even though sleep and dreaming have been better than ever before. It's hard to describe but it's like I'm totally awake all day and all night, even while having these amazing vivid dreams.

The most amazing part is that the repeating dreams of my old self are being replaced by totally new dreams. Freshly minted, slickly printed! Like colourful flyers through the sky they become fliers.

----------


## Isochroma

What's really important is taking enough fish oil.

Most people don't take enough - even I wasn't a couple years ago - a paltry 4g per day.

What does 3-4g per day matter when the other fats in my diet were 15-20g per day or more?

Often I'd eat a 750g tub of 6% yogurt - like every other day! Reading the panel I see that it's got 7g of fat per 125g, or a total of 42g :)

Fats compete for absorption and also for enzyme systems, and space in cell membranes too. And the ratio in your diet ends up being the ratio in your membranes - especially neural membranes - which is where dreams are made, along with all the other things that make up a viable awareness.

Adding in 4g per day of fish oil for a total of 46g, that's only 8.6% of my daily fat as fish oil, the rest mostly saturated or monounsaturated (I also eat lots of olive oil and meat fat).

Such an amount is like a drop in the proverbial bucket, and it didn't help with much but relieving dry skin.

So now I take 12g per day, and only at that dose did the brain effects such as way better dreaming and better attention during the day become apparent.

With fats, the ratio is more important than the total. I'd guess that for decent brain effects, it should be at least 1/3 to 1/2 of the dietary fats, assuming the other fats are not omega-3. And as cultures such as the Japanese and Pacific Islanders show, it's perfectly healthy to base the majority of fats on fish and seafood oils.

Indeed, the intellectual, creative and emotional vibrancy of Japanese creativity is a perfect demonstration of the power that a fishoil-dominant diet has on brain development. The artistic output of Japan, just in anime and manga, is more than the rest of the world combined per year.

I can link to a more detailed description of recent dreams if anyone wants more info. Just remember that fishoil is a macronutrient, not a micronutrient like Zinc or Manganese or Chromium or B-vitamins, for example. So it's gotta be eaten in macro amounts.

PS. I use MEG-3 brand which is distilled. MEG-3 isn't actually sold as a product because it's the ingredient fish oil sold to the actual bottlers who gelcap it. There are many brands that use MEG-3 and they will have the mark on their label. Mine is webber naturals, but any brand will be the same if it also uses MEG-3.

I believe any fish oil with the same amounts of DHA and EPA would also have an equivalent effect; the advantages of MEG-3 for me were first availability, second price and third cleanliness from contamination. Yeah I've got cheapo priorities.

----------


## stnicka

it wears off i remeber when i started taking 2400mg a day my recall got real good and then it just went back to normall

----------


## Isochroma

Of course: 2.4g per day is a pittance - in all likelyhood not even enough to offset your other fat consumption.

Fish oil is a macronutrient, not a micronutrient.

----------


## stnicka

> Of course: 2.4g per day is a pittance - in all likelyhood not even enough to offset your other fat consumption.
> 
> Fish oil is a macronutrient, not a micronutrient.



so what you sayin

----------


## Isochroma

Another effect of starting fish oil - as with anything which has a refunctionalization effect on the brain - is that dreaming, which is the process of processing memories and consolidating learning, will increase to process the backlog of work which was delayed due to lack of physical resources, ie. optimal brain function.

When the backlog is processed, dreaming subsides to a lower level, possibly above or equal to pre-supplementation levels.

Over the long-term however, dreaming and brain function _in toto_ is dependant upon the ratio of fatty acids in cell membranes.

Taking a small amount of fish oil - say 2.4g per day - along with a typical diet which usually has much more than that in other fats - will usually make only a minor difference in long-term brain function.

Ultimately, the ratio of fatty acids in the diet becomes the ratio in the cell membranes, among other effects. That ratio determines cell membrane fluidity, neurotransmitter synthesis, and ultimately neuronal plasticity, which is the ability to learn and to form new memories, and also to destroy old memories.

Since infants spend most of their sleep in REM, and children less so but far more than adults, it has become obvious to science that the high level of both brain development and learning at that lifestage is responsible. Through life REM as a proportion of total sleep declines, and its quality declines also. These declines track declines in new learning and general brain health.

The question for adults who might want to dream more, is how? And the obvious answer is to learn more, to experience more during waking hours, which will force REM to occur for longer periods, and with possibly higher intensity.

By providing both an absolute minimum of omega-3 fatty acids in the diet and ensuring they form either a dominant or at least equal ratio with other fatty acids, the base materials required for brain function, including REM sleep - will be available. And by maximizing new experience, learning, and including other brain function-enhancing agents like Piracetam - which studies show outright increases both REM sleep and dream recall - better, longer dreaming can be expected.

There is also reason to expect that with such a regime, dreaming quality and time will be better maintained with aging - following a shallower decline curve - than without.

----------


## stnicka

> Another effect of starting fish oil - as with anything which has a refunctionalization effect on the brain - is that dreaming, which is the process of processing memories and consolidating learning, will increase to process the backlog of work which was delayed due to lack of physical resources, ie. optimal brain function.
> 
> When the backlog is processed, dreaming subsides to a lower level, possibly above or equal to pre-supplementation levels.
> 
> Over the long-term however, dreaming and brain function _in toto_ is dependant upon the ratio of fatty acids in cell membranes.
> 
> Taking a small amount of fish oil - say 2.4g per day - along with a typical diet which usually has much more than that in other fats - will usually make only a minor difference in long-term brain function.
> 
> Ultimately, the ratio of fatty acids in the diet becomes the ratio in the cell membranes, among other effects. That ratio determines cell membrane fluidity, neurotransmitter synthesis, and ultimately neuronal plasticity, which is the ability to learn and to form new memories, and also to destroy old memories.
> ...



this explains a bit of that cannabis rebound technique
by the by i just started the nonsmokin part of that

----------


## Isochroma

High-dose fish oil completely prevents the one or two nights of insomnia when stopping daily cannabis use. Even piracetam couldn't do that for me, but piracetam+fish oil does  :smiley: 

My current dose is 12g in the morning and 12g before bed. EPA 180mg, DHA 120mg per gram.

Currently I have amazing, stunning dreams every single night without exception and awake super refreshed.

Piracetam and fish oil together make the most powerful dream enhancer of anything out there, and waking up in the morning is a joy of total clarity.

----------


## SFDreamer

I started the Flat Belly Diet (Prevention magazine's editor-in-chief wrote the book) a week ago, and two days ago started the principal part of the diet adding a MUFA (monounsaturated fatty acid) to every meal (4 meals of 400 calories a day).    The last two "nights"...really 6:00 a.m. on day 1 and 5:00 a.m. on day 2, I had the most amazing and frightening (in their intensity) dreams.   I have always had nightmares, but nothing like this.  I recall every detail.  The color and sensations were very real.   Last night's dream was so angry, lots of hollering at carpenters working next door (nothing relating to my reality).    When I wake up and the dream ends.   My heart is pounding, I am sweaty, I am disoriented and will not take the chance of going back to sleep.  The diet is the only truly different thing about my life right now (although I have a sinus infection and have not been exercising for a week...those things have happened before many times).   I feel like the vivid nature of the dreams is unhealthy in the amount of stress that they seem to put on my body.  The first morning, my neck was so sore that I had to take an Advil.....  Should I stop this otherwise healthy diet?

----------


## jarrhead

I like sucking on the gel capsules. The shell is sweet, when the oil comes out it's an acquired taste i like, and then I get to chew on the leftover gel.  :tongue2:

----------


## johoiada

> High-dose fish oil completely prevents the one or two nights of insomnia when stopping daily cannabis use. Even piracetam couldn't do that for me, but piracetam+fish oil does 
> 
> My current dose is 12g in the morning and 12g before bed. EPA 180mg, DHA 120mg per gram.
> 
> Currently I have amazing, stunning dreams every single night without exception and awake super refreshed.
> 
> Piracetam and fish oil together make the most powerful dream enhancer of anything out there, and waking up in the morning is a joy of total clarity.



sounds like ur having a hell of a time. good for you ::D: , you found somethin that works ill try fish oil too. :smiley:

----------


## Isochroma

The fish oil & piracetam program continues to work wonderfully. Every night is a theater for my own appreciation. Last night was five dreams of the most amazing kind. The night before was a beautiful nightmare of mazed darkness.

(I remember two nights previous dreams with crystal clarity)

I've recently increased my dose from 14g per day to 21g per day (180 EPA / 120 DHA; distilled), and restricted my other fat intake by giving up olive oil. It's suprising how much other fat one takes per day, and therefore how much fish oil is really needed to obtain a decent ratio, which for me is 1:1  :smiley: 

After only three days at the higher level the dreams themselves took off like a rocket into those vast other worlds. From the hells of dark, abandoned oil-refinery pipemazes to the heavens of new science discussions (entropy) and lots more. The results are consistent every single day and the costs are low.

Yesterday I wanted to find out how much fat the typical American eats per day, and I indeed found the numbers. Shocked at the 150g per day figure in 2002 - not likely lower in 2010 - I realized that the pittance of fish oil most people take won't do squat for them simply because it is vastly outweighed by the massive amounts of junk fat and omega-6 they are gulping down.

These other fats not only dilute omega-3 fats in the cells, but also compete at receptor sites and also compete for enzymes. Most of the non-omega-3 fats also decrease membrane fluidity in neurons, which makes the brain slower, dumber and generally more prone to a whole array of mental diseases.

The ratio in your diet becomes the ratio in your cells. And the brain wants more omega-3:6 than any other part of the body.

Here's the data, though a bit outdated:

http://www.diet-blog.com/06/do_ameri...es_per_day.php

http://www.usda.gov/factbook/chapter2.pdf

http://www.americanheart.org/downloa...UT5.REVdoc.doc

The other crucial key is daily piracetam dosing, which combines perfectly to both increase membrane fluidity and refunctionalize cholinergic receptors, among many other effects.

And of course the last dose of both fish oil and piracetam right before entering the bed-portal is the final notch on the secret key that opens the door to eternity.

----------


## Isochroma

Good news today! I'm back on 28g per day of fish oil, since two days ago. The first night was nothing special, but after only 48 hours the insane dreams have returned!

Also returned is weight loss and a slight decrease in immune function, but those are things worth sacrificing in order to enter the worlds without end around the corner of the dark bend.

My doses that really count are: high-dose piracetam (4g every three hours) and high-dose fish oil (7x1g x 4 per day). On only 7g per day, hi-intensity dreams did not manifest above background level.

Bleeding times are also longer. Monetary cost is $60 per month for the local brand, which is not concentrated but is vacuum-distilled to eliminate toxins.

The super-dreaming is consistent - that is, every single night without exception. It maximizes right before awakening. A quality which is not normally present or only slightly present is amplified enormously. This quality is giganticism. Very large views of that other world. The titanic scale of that reality is fully exposed when the brain is hyperfluidized by altering the fatty acid ratio to maximize omega-3, and multiplied by the effects of piracetam - which further increases membrane fluidity and hypersensitizes the cholinergic receptor system - leaving the vivid scenes and impossible traces of those worlds in detailed memories that last for many days.

In just a small part of a large dream among many last night, I enjoyed the sight of four massive floating screens, hovering about twenty feet above the tops of the trees in a forest where I sat smoking a low-potency DMT extract. I didn't even have the clarity this early in the elevated fishoil regime to read the screens, but it was quite amazing.

Another quality I notice on a daily basis from these fishoil dreams is waking up to the profound sense of having participated and witnessed something vastly transhuman. For about fifteen minutes after awaking the hair on my back and neck stands up while electric currents of excitement travel through that gateway of the unexplained. It's the grand excitement and hair-raising profundity and implicationary feeling that behind the pimply skin of this paper-thin world lies the infinite, roiling hall of eternity waiting like a huge cavernous mouth to swallow me whole, maybe even while awake.

I wonder what the menu for tonight's journeys will be.

----------


## Chrisito

> Good news today! I'm back on 28g per day of fish oil, since two days ago. The first night was nothing special, but after only 48 hours the insane dreams have returned!
> 
> Also returned is weight loss and a slight decrease in immune function, but those are things worth sacrificing in order to enter the worlds without end around the corner of the dark bend.
> 
> My doses that really count are: high-dose piracetam (4g every three hours) and high-dose fish oil (7x1g x 4 per day). On only 7g per day, hi-intensity dreams did not manifest above background level.
> 
> Bleeding times are also longer. Monetary cost is $60 per month for the local brand, which is not concentrated but is vacuum-distilled to eliminate toxins.
> 
> The super-dreaming is consistent - that is, every single night without exception. It maximizes right before awakening. A quality which is not normally present or only slightly present is amplified enormously. This quality is giganticism. Very large views of that other world. The titanic scale of that reality is fully exposed when the brain is hyperfluidized by altering the fatty acid ratio to maximize omega-3, and multiplied by the effects of piracetam - which further increases membrane fluidity and hypersensitizes the cholinergic receptor system - leaving the vivid scenes and impossible traces of those worlds in detailed memories that last for many days.
> ...



that is an absolute ***kload of fish oil your taking..!!!

anyway.. for others :

HOW MANY DO YOU TAKE?
WHAT TIME DO YOU TAKE? (HOW MANY HOURS BEFORE BED OR WHAT??)
DO YOU TAKE ALL BEFORE BED OR THROUGHOUT THE DAY????

curious to see answers  :smiley: 
thanks pplzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Chrisito

and also does it matter if you take the 3 before bed (says to take 1 capsule 3 times daily)

----------


## DawgBone

Isochroma has not posted in a while.  I would be interested in hearing the results other members have had.

----------


## Tenant

Bought a bottle of pills and I'll be taking 1.6g today. Will post results tomorrow.

----------


## Tenant

Had three dreams, all of them were very vivid. One almost turned into a nightmare, but didn't. One of the dreams was lucid but it was unstable as hell and didn't last long. I'll take 1.8g today and see what happens

----------


## Niko7328

> Now that I read the label it seems these contain B6, which is good for Dreams, right?



No. The vitamin you need is B5 which is in foods like eggs, wholegrain products and meat. yogurt and some mushrooms are also very good sources of vitamin B5

----------


## Niko7328

Oops. I read a little about it and it seems that all B-vitamins improves dream recall.

----------

